# We are Moving!



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

Over the past year, there have been updates to your community environment that have introduced challenges in usability and performance. We sincerely apologize if you have been negatively impacted. Efforts to improve the technology, user interface, and site performance has revealed weaknesses in the platform and outdated software on the site. Once we started looking at how to address these issues, it became clear that we needed to determine how to fix the underlying problems.

We needed to improve user experience, site speed, and overall performance, all while providing a secure environment for you to interact with your community. For the past few months, we have been actively seeking a resolution to these issues.

We are excited to announce that we are upgrading your site!! We have been working with a design and product development team that has enhanced Xenforo software to provide a modern and much better-performing platform. Our goal is to deliver an experience that better fits the current and growing long term needs of your community.

The new platform is designed for efficiency, stability, and to be user-friendly across all devices, including mobile. More time can be spent engaging, sharing, and contributing to your favorite community no matter where you are!

This is just the first stage of the new platform and we look forward to hearing your feedback as we make regular and timely improvements.

Thank you for all your support!

~ Community Support


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Dear Community Members,

We have posted previous messages announcing a new platform coming to your community that will provide a better experience, faster page speed and work seamlessly across all devices, including mobile. We are excited to announce that Talkaboutmarriage.com will be migrated to our new platform. The site will be in maintenance mode and in read-only while the migration is happening. This is expected site behavior as we move all the archived content over to the new sites. There should be no change in the content within your profile. All thread content will also be migrated to the new site. Your community may look a little different but all of the important information will still be there!

We will keep you updated on an alternative rollout schedule for the site migration. We look forward to your feedback on the new experience.

We appreciate your support!

~Community Support


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm looking forward to the changes, but I originally came this site because of changes made to the one I frequented before. They changed their software, and it's terrible. It has a voting system that makes the posts out of chronological order. It's really bad. I hope you're not switching to the same software they're using.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

We're going to be using a version of Xenforo software that we had custom built for us. Buttons are going to be in different places, but it will still be following the same principals as now. Threads are still threads, we'll still organize by newest, etc.

Kevin


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Yungster said:


> This is just the first stage of the new platform and we look forward to hearing your feedback as we make regular and timely improvements.
> 
> Thank you for all your support!
> 
> ~ Community Support


No doubt you may be aware of some incoming feedback already about the Private Members Section / Premium Users. Unless this has been prematurely implemented with the transition, my feedback is to give the pointy heads-up in this thread, relaying specifics if the user experience is changing. There's many posts on TAM about communicating needs and change; would be great to see this in the relationship between Community Support and the Community (users).


----------

